# TATA INDICOM  Walky internet price



## sidewinder (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi guys.I want to switch to tata indicom walky from my bsnl b phone but cant get their internet cost.Can anybody inform me about that.I stay at kolkata.
Thx in advance


----------



## mohit (Jun 18, 2005)

check www.tataindicom.com i am sure they must be having the tariff plan there.


----------



## sidewinder (Jun 19, 2005)

i 've checked already.the site only contains dial up tarrif for their vsnl internet packs...not for walky.


----------

